# Mexico troops find hybrid marijuana plant



## dontknowmuch (Dec 20, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061220/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/mexico_drugs


would be nice to get a hold of some seeds


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

*That was a damn fine read mang. Would be some nice **** to get a hold of wouldn't it.  *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2006)

Accually brothers I have just got a hold of 8 clones of this plant I live just south 
of michoacan here in mexico and when the army was moving in alot of smart farmers were heading out to other locations in fear of being arrested a couple of these farmers happened to stay in my pueblo I let them stay at my pad well because Iam a stoner and they had weed so it wirked the next morning we were smoking and I read the news about the hybrid I asked them If they knew where I could get some seeds and the guy said he would do me one better and came back that night wiith 8 pretty sickly looking clones I think that they were stashing them with withot light the deal is I have to keep them under my lights untile they come back and then I get to keep one
the plant looks just like regular weed except that the nodes are real close growing pretty much all I an say now but when I have had them under the lights a little longer I will give you a progress report


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 21, 2006)

I imagine that after this great publicity, this strain will be available in seed suppliers inventories as soon as next year. Cross strains, blues, whites, hahahahaaha, they never miss out on a good deal.

Lets watch and see...


----------



## Tonto (Dec 21, 2006)

I was floored to see that report on the front page of Yahoo! yesterday. Of course the first thing I thought was that I need some, with my seeming pension for the death of plants.


----------



## moneyme (Jan 2, 2007)

Any word on how the clones are doing? Can you post a pic?


----------



## Droster (Jan 2, 2007)

Its a shame they had to destroy all the crops =(


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

well the clone i have is doing fine the guys came back and took the others but mine is doing fine the funny thing is the stalk at the bottem is starting to grow new secondary sets but these dont have fan leaves below the the are just growing strait from the stalk wierd huh about 14 inches tall now and really bushy sorry I dont have a cam but I did nute burn it once and am now flushing


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Jan 16, 2007)

Spa i hope ur not bullshitting. either way that link to yahoo doesnt work, go figure..


----------

